

Alcatel-Lucent clocks 300 Gbps over 10,000 km submarine cable - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/07/14/were_fastest_underwater_yells_alcalu/

======
virtuallynathan
I'm guessing the innovation here is that this is a single 300Gbps channel. You
can fit >50 of these channels on a single fiber. The 10,000km is more
impressive if unregenerated.

~~~
mikhailt
Yea, that's what they meant later here:

> Ultimately, the company expects 8QAM to let submarine cables carry 15 Tbps
> per fibre pair.

------
sgdread
The big question is how good was latency/jitter over that cable.

